# Solid 4 inch black flex drain pipe backflow preventer



## fuge6 (Nov 12, 2010)

I live on the water and have a 4 inch drain pipe that goes through my bulkhead and drains into a wetland. When water floods into the wetland the water backs into my water collection tank. I need some type of backflow preventer or gate on the end of the 4inch drain. Does anything like that exist or can something be jury rigged?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> or can something be jury rigged?


Ayuh,.. A few well placed sandbags comes to mind...


----------



## burnt03 (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm not sure if they make the duckbill valves that small:

http://www.fullervalve.com/check-valves.asp


Otherwise, I've seen these backwater valves in use in sani. sewer applications:

http://www.backwater-valves.com/


----------



## fuge6 (Nov 12, 2010)

I appreciate your response. The Duckbill would work so I'll contact the company to see if I can find a valve that fits 4" drainpipe.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Does water flood into the wetland only when it rains? If so, then this duckbill check valve may not do anything for you as your outflow will be backed up whether you have a valve or not, unless you a backup drain option.


----------

